# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون الاتفاقيات الاربعة

## احمر مكة

*يا شباب سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات وبعد اذن الاداره العلياء والاشراف ارجو منهم ان يتقبلونا بصدر رحب في هذا البوست وان لا يرمي بسلة المحذوفات لاننا والله كلنا كرياضين نبتعد عن العنصريه والجويه بانواعها وكم هتفنا لريتشارد جاستن والله حتي اليوم اشجع احيناً الخرطوم من اجل ريتشارد هذا الفتي الابنوسي الذي اعطي وما استبقي شيئاً للمنتخب والمريخ والهلال والخرطوم  وغيره من اللاعبين ابناء الجنوب الرياضين ولكن التعنت والتعصب الذي انتجه اخواننا في جنوب السودان واختاروا مصيرهم بايديهم واختارو عننا الانفصال وحتي بعد الانفصال هنا نحن لدينا جيران جنوبيين لم تتغير معهم معاملتنا لانهم عشاوا معنا وهم جزء منا واختاروا عدم الانفصال واختاروا الوحده علي الانفصال . فسارعوا بطلب الجنسيه الشماليه وتقدموا بخطوات صحيح لاختيار الجنسيه .لكن اما هذا الانكسار والخنوع من الدوله لا اري له اي سبب في ارض الواقع وهذا خبر الاتفاق الجائر توصل السودان وجنوب السودان لمجموعة اتفاقات، وقعا عليها بالأحرف الأولى، مساء الثلاثاء، في العاصمة الأثيوبية؛ أديس أبابا، في إطار جولة المباحثات الثالثة لقضايا ما بعد الانفصال، وأرجئ التوقيع لقمة مرتقبة بين رئيسي البلدين في جوبا. وحسب مراسل الشروق في أديس أبابا فإن الطرفين اتفقا على أن تشرع اللجان الخاصة بترسيم الحدود في مهامها فوراً.وأشار المراسل إلى أن الوساطة الأفريقية ستقوم بجولة في الخرطوم وجوبا للإعداد لقمة "البشير ـ سلفاكير"، تمهيداً لتوقيع اتفاق شامل.وقالت وزيرة الدولة بوزارة الإعلام السودانية؛ سناء حمد، لوكالة السودان للأنباء (سونا)، إنه تم التوقيع في أديس أبابا على اتفاق بالأحرف الأولى بين حكومتي السودان وجنوب السودان في إطار جولة المباحثات الثالثة.وأضافت أن الطرفين اتفقا على إنشاء لجنة وزارية مشتركة بين الطرفين لتوفيق وترتيب أوضاع مواطني الدولتين بكل منهما.وقالت سناء إن الطرفين أقرا التوقيع على أسس عمل اللجان الفنية الخاصة بترسيم الحدود بين الدولتين على أن تبدأ أعمالها فوراً.وأشارت إلى أن الجانبين وقعا على اتفاق مبدئي حول الحريات الأربع وفق قاعدة المعاملة بالمثل بين البلدين.وهنا دولة الجنوب ترفض الاتفاق علي النفط ونحن هنا نسال الاخوه ظل الجنوب ينعم بخيرات الشمال منذ الاستقلال الي الانفصال وبعد الانفصال وحتي هذا النفط استخرجه الشمال واستقطع من راتب موظفي الشمال والشطاره للجنوبين يرفضون الاتفاق علي النفط واليكم خبر تعثر اتفاق النفطوحول ملف النفط قال بيان للوفد السوداني إنه في مجال النفط تباعدت مواقف الطرفين و لم يتوصلا الى اي اتفاق حوله، بينما أشارت وزيرة الدولة بالإعلام إلى اتفاق الطرفين على استمرار التفاوض بشأنه في وقت آخر وفق منهج جديد وتفاهم مشترك يلبي حاجة الدولتين ويكفل عدم تضررهما. وأعلنت اتفاق الطرفين على عقد قمة رئاسية بين قيادتي البلدين في غضون الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة في جوبا، على أن تكون بداية التحضير الفني للقمة بصورة فورية.وافادت بأن الجانبين اتفقا على أن تبدأ اللجنة الوزارية المشتركة الخاصة بتوفيق أوضاع مواطني الدولتين في عملها فوراً، كما اتفق الطرفان على أن تبدأ اللجنة العسكرية المعنية بقضايا الأمن المتبادل، برئاسة وزيري الدفاع في كل من البلدين، بأعجل ما تيسر.وأوضحت الوزيرة أن الطرفين اتفقا على التوقيع النهائي على هذه التفاهمات إبان القمة المزمع عقدها في جوبا.وأعلنت عن بالغ تقدير الحكومة السودانية لجهود الاتحاد الأفريقي والهيئة العليا رفيعة المستوى برئاسة ثامبو أمبيكي، كما عبرت أيضاً عن تقديرها لجهود أثيوبيا ورئيس وزرائها؛ مليس زيناوي، فضلاً عن الأطراف الإقليمية والدولية التي أسهمت في التوصل إلى هذه الاتفاقاتوهذا بيان وجدت في جريدة الانتباهه صوت الاغلبيه الصامته يقول تعالى: (وَإِن يُرِيدُواْ أَن يَخْدَعُوكَ فَإِنَّ حَسْبَكَ اللَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِيَ أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ).وتأبى حكومة المؤتمر الوطني إلا أن توردنا موارد الهلاك مرة بعد مرة وتُصِر على استنساخ نيفاشا من جديد وإعادة الجيش الشعبي إلى قلب الخرطوم حتى يفعل بالسودان ما فعله ولا يزال بجنوب كردفان وما فعله طوال تاريخه الملطّخ بالشرّ والحقد الدفين تماماً كما يفعل المنتحِر وهو يتجرَّع بمحض إرادته السُم الزعاف. إنه الانبطاح يأتينا في ثوب جديد بل إنها نيفاشا «تو» وربِّ الكعبة تتسربل بزي آخر وتُبرَم خارج السودان على أيدي ذات الأعداء وإن أتوا بوجوه جديدة تحت الضغط الأمريكي الذي ذُقنا زقُّومه المُر في نيفاشا حيث يتحرّك الكونجرس بنفس الوجوه القديمة مستخدماً نفس العصا التي ساقنا بها بنفس القانون (سلام السودان) وتحني الحكومةُ عنقَها بل عنقَ السودان بدون أن تستشير شعبَه المغلوب على أمره متبرِّعة بحقوقه في أرضه وثرواته لشعب آخر تكِنُّ حكومته لنا من العداء والكيد ما تنوء عن حمْله الجبال الرواسي وذلك من خلال منح شعب الجنوب الذي اختار أن يغادرنا بمحض إرادته الحريات الأربع... ليس حرية واحدة أو اثنتين أو ثلاثاً إنما أربع حريات هي ذات ما يتمتع به المواطن الشمالي.. حرية التنقل وحرية الإقامة وحرية التملك وحرية العمل!!قبل أيام قليلة ـ ويا لها من مفارقة ـ يُحرَق سوق كنجو كنجو أكبر أسواق مدينة جوبا لإخراج التجار الشماليين الذين يشكلون معظم مُلاكه وقبلها يُطرد الرعاة الشماليون بعشرات الآلاف ويُهجَّرون إلى النيل الأبيض وسنار بعد أن أمضَوا عشرات السنين في الجنوب، ولا يمرُّ يوم أو يومان إلا ويتعرض الشماليون للقتل دون سائر الأجانب في جنوب السودان... تاريخ أسود من الكيد والتآمر والتطهير العرقي بدأ منذ عام «1955» بتمرد توريت ولا يزال مستمراً.لو كانت الحريات الأربع مع دولة أخرى لما اعترضنا أما مع دولة تتأبَّط شراً وتحمل حقداً دفيناً أعلنت عنه يوم مولدها أمام الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير وتمارسه اليوم من خلال الحرب التي تشنُّها في جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق ومن خلال احتضانها لحَمَلَة السلاح من متمردي دارفور، بل من خلال تصريحات قادة مشروعها التوسعي المسمّى بمشروع السودان الجديد... أما أن تمنح الحريات الأربع لهؤلاء فإن ذلك لا يعدو أن يكون انتحاراً مع سبق الإصرار.قالها باقان أموم إن مشروع السودان الجديد ليس مرهوناً بالوحدة فإذا كانت الخطة (أ) لإقامة المشروع خلال الفترة الانتقالية التي أعقبت نيفاشا قد فشلت فإن المشروع يمكن أن يقوم من خلال الانفصال (الخطة ب).وها هم يحصلون على الاختراق الكبير بشرعنة الوجود الجنوبي من خلال الحريات الأربع لكي تبدأ المرحلة الثانية المسمّاة بالخطة (ب) التي تتيح للجيش الشعبي والقنابل الموقوتة الموجودة من أبناء الجنوب الإقامة وغيرها من الحريات في السودان الشمالي وتمكِّن من تحقيق تهديدات عقار حين قال سننقل الحرب إلى الخرطوم وسندخل القصر الجمهوري، وإذا أضفنا المتمردين الآخرين المتحالفين مع الحركة الشعبية والعملاء الآخرين الذين يجوسون خلال ديارنا في انتظار الإشارة فإن ذلك يمثل تهديداً خطيراً لأمننا القومي.قبل اختراق الحريات الأربع فرحت الحركة الشعبية كثيراً باتفاق أديس أبابا الإطاري الذي نعتبره أقل خطورة من الاتفاق الأخير ونحمد الله أن الرئيس البشير أجهض ذلك الاتفاق الخطير ونطمع في أن يفعلها البشير مرة أخرى خاصّة وأن اتفاق الحريات الأربع لم يُوقَّع بصورة نهائية حتى الآن.إننا إذ نطلب إلى الرئيس البشير وإلى الحكومة أن ترفض هذه المهزلة لنقول إنه ليس من حق هذه الحكومة أو المؤتمر الوطني أن تمنح نفسها الحق في أن تفعل بالسودان وشعبه ما تشاء وإذا كانت قد عجزت عن تحمُّل المسؤولية وسئمت مواجهة العدو الذي يتربّص بنا وبأرضنا وبشعبنا وبهُويتنا فما أقل من أن تتنازل وتسلم السلطة للشعب ليختار من يدافعون عن أرضه وحقوقه ومقدَّساته.إننا نهيب بالشعب السوداني أن يتصدّى للدفاع عن أرضه وألّا يسمح للحكومة بأن تلعب بمصيره وتهدد أمنه وأمن بلاده القومي.حمى اللهُ بلادَنا من كيْدِ المتربِّصين والحاقدين إنه سميع مجيب
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا شباب اذا كان المواطن الجنوببي قبل الانفصال صوت وقرر مصيره 
اليس من باب اولي ان نقرر نحن عودتهم من عدمها 
اليس لنا حق اصيل ان نقرر بشان من انفصلنا عنا طواعيه وحمل معه اشجان في نفوسنا 
ان نقرر بشانه ان يعود او لايعود
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اليس من حقنا ان نعيش في سلام 
اليس هذا الاتفاق يعني عودة المليشات التي كانت تطوق العاصمه الامنه 
اوليس هذا الاتفاق يعني دخول اسرائيل الي النيل من اوسع الابواب 
الم يكفينا تنازلات اعلنوا باب الجهاد
انتصروا لشعبكم 
الشمال قدم خيرت ابناه شهداءاً في حرب الجنوب 
هل تعتقدون انه قام بذلك لمثل هذا الاتفاق
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا ادري ما هيه المصلحه التي نجيها من هذا الاتفاق 
هل الانسان الشمالي البسيط يقبل ان يتوظف في الجنوب لو قدر راتبه ع الاقل ب 3000 دولار 
هل كان دور الجنوبين مع الشماليين اصحاب المحال التجاريه علي حاله بعد الانفصال 
هذه قنبله نوويه يا اخوتنا في الدوله وكل الحادبين علي الاسلام والمسلمين وكل من له نخوه 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع مححد سيف الاسلام مريخابي كسلاوي جنوبي احمر مكة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا اري اي ردود 
هل المانع خير 
هل الموضوع مخيف ام ملشيات الجنوب في الخرطوم الامنه غير مخيف
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*فقط نقول ......................... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اه يا بلدي 
لك الله يا سودان 
لا زلنا نعشم 
في ان نجد اقل حق من حقوق الاغلبيه الصامته
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اكبر خطأ فى تاريخ السودان التوقيع على اتفاقية نيفاشا  التى ادت الى انفصال الجنوب واخيرا جدا ادرك الموقعين بانهم وقعوا فى خطأ كبير جدا ويحاولون الان عبر الحريات الاربعة عشم عودة الجنوب مرة اخرى وياليت الجنوب عاد مرة اخرى الى حظيرة الوطن واسرائيل التى نخشاها موجودة فى مصر وفى الاردن وفى كثير من البلاد العربية دبلوماسيا وغير دبلوماسيا وحتى فى دولة الاسلام الاولى كانت موجودة بين المسلمين

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حبر على ورق وسترون
لا مجال لتنفيذ هذا الكلام الفارغ
سيتدخل عقلاؤنا كما حدث قبل فترة وجيزة ويبطلون هذا الغثاء !!!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مثلما اجهطت اتفاقية (نافع + عقار) فى اديس .. ستقبر هذه الاتفاقية اللعينة وبارادة شعب السودان الشمالى ..
صدقونى لن تصمد هذه الاتفاقية كثيرا او قل لن تكتمل حتى لانها حتى الان فى طور التمحيص والتقيق ..
واذا لا قدر الله تم اعتمادها فلن تنفذ الا على اجسادنا .. وسوف ترون ..

وحسناً فعل منبر السلام العادل بعقده المؤتمر الصحفى العاجل بعيد اعلان الاتفاق واصداره بيان الرفض لها ..
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*عـــن أى حـــريات يتحدثون لقد إختار أهل الجنوب الإنفصال (الله يسهل عليهم) ولكن حكومتنا وهذا الإنبطاح  هو أمـر محــيــر وإذا حـــدثت هذه الإتفاقية سترون الشعب السودانى كله رافضا لهــا وعــنــدهــا ســتــتغـــير خارطة السياسة السودانية
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*من من الشماااااااااااااااااااااالين يرد ان يمتلك بيتاً في الجنوب ...
اليس هذا ضرباً من ضروب الجنون 
من يرد ان تتعرض تجارته للسلب والنهب في الجنوب ....
اليس عند وفاة زعيهم قائد الحرب الي الشمال عند وفاته في حادثة الطائره ثارة ثورة الجنوبيين 
واستغلونا وانتهكو عروضنا امام انظاركم حتي صرنا ندافع عن انفسنا دونكم يا اهل السلطه ...
اليس كان تدميرهم الاكبر بعد البشر للصيدليات حتي لا يجد المصاب العلاج 
اليس هذا كان مخططا له .... من قبل الجنوبيين 
ولكن تصدي ابنائنا الشجعان دونكم واعلن خطباء المساجد الجهاد حتي اتو ورضخوا صاغرين ...
اليس حرياً بكم الغاء هذا الاتفاق حتي لا ندافع عن انفسنا من دونكم
ارجعوا الي الوراء حتي لايحل عليكم الربيع العربي هنا 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بينما ينبطح الشمال للجنوب ...
يتهم سلفاكير الخرطوم بقصف مواقع في الجنوب حتي لايدخل المستثمرون الجنوب لدعم لسفاكير المصدر قناة الجزيره والbbc 
وهذا جزاء سنمار ... يا حكموتنا الرشيده 
والبشير قبل بالقمه والتي تسمي قمه علي الشمال وليس ببعيد ان تتم تصفيته جسدياً في الجنوب ...
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هل تخدعنا يا باقان اموم برفع الحظر ....اين كنت من رفع الحظر عندما كنت شريك اصيل في الحكم ....هل تنظننا اغبياء ...ولكن من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه
*

----------

